# Single Male Berkshire baby - Flint, MI



## AmberD (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh boy. Literally. I was at a store a couple weeks ago and they had this litter of cute baby rats for sale that I'd been watching grow up for a couple weeks. They were dumped with their mom, apparently. Since this store's rats are generally sold as snake food, I panicked seeing these cute babies almost all gone and decided to take the last two (who at their young age looked to be FEMALES) home to my female rats. Their mom was a silvery dumbo rex. The two babies I came home with are dark, either a very dark gray or black. One is a rex self, the other a berkshire (not rex). Berkshire is my Favorite pattern, so I was thrilled. Then today I was cleaning and discovered that in the past two weeks, my beautiful berkshire had developed some manly parts that were not apparent when I purchased him. I just removed him from his sisters and am hoping frantically that a 6-7 week old rat doesn't feel the urge to reproduce. Now, my handsome berkshire is temporarily in a hamster cage and needs a new home with another young male ASAP. Please contact me if you are interested. He is a very nice boy and does not bite.


----------



## lovinsqueeks (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey I was just wonderin if you still had this little guy. My name is Ashley I live in Flint. I have 6 Boys. 1 Albino His name is Moose. 2 Berkshire/Part Hairless in them Teddie and Reggie 1 Fancy named Scav then my two little additions one was gonna be snake food so I stole him from a friend named Kype and the youngest Jr. I have a nice cage set up with ball inside hammick nice big box half gallon water bottle. I would be interested in takin this little guy and introducing him to my boys. You could even come visit. So if you can please hit me back.

Ash


----------



## AmberD (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Ash -

I have a home visit to do Monday. If I don't like what I see, I will let you know. I am amazed you have that many males living together in peace. I couldn't get more than 3 to live together at a time til I had them all neutered (when I had males).


----------

